# Πώς πάμε στο Θεό, παρακαλώ; — Βοήθεια με στίχους σε παιδικό βιβλίο



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2014)

Να 'μαι σε μια γειτονιά του φόρουμ όπου δεν έχω ξαναβρεθεί! 
(λογικό, αφού δεν ξέρω γρυ γερμανικά...)

Η Ένωση Αθέων πρόκειται να εκδώσει το παιδικό βιβλίο Wo bitte gehts zu Gott? fragte das kleine Ferkel. Η μετάφραση έγινε από μια εθελόντρια που ξέρει γερμανικά. Εγώ έκανα μια πρώτη διόρθωση του κειμένου, και ο αγαπητός μας Δόκτωρ Επτάκις έκανε αντιπαραβολή μετάφρασης-πρωτοτύπου και επιμελήθηκε το τελικό κείμενο.

Στο τέλος του βιβλίου υπάρχει ένα ποιηματάκι. Η μεταφράστρια περιορίστηκε να κάνει την κατά λέξη μετάφραση, χωρίς ρίμα και μέτρο, και ο επιμελητής το έκανε έμμετρο. Από εσάς θα ήθελα την άποψή σας για την τελική απόδοση των στίχων και τυχόν άλλες ιδέες, βελτιώσεις, εκδοχές, παραλλαγές που μπορείτε να σκεφετείτε. Δεκτές και προσφορές από μη γερμανόφωνους (αν κάποια βερσιόν απομακρυνθεί υπερβολικά από το πρωτότυπο, ο κύριος επιμελητής πάντα μπορεί να παρέμβει και να το επισημάνει).

Παρακάτω παραθέτω: 1. το πρωτότυπο, 2. την κατά λέξη μετάφραση, 3. την έμμετρη απόδοση.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!

1.

Damit nun keiner von euch denkt:
“Wer Gott nicht kennt, der ist beschränkt!”
Sei ein Geheimnis euch verraten
(Ihr dürft es gerne weitersagen):

Der Gottesglaube auf dem Globus
Ist fauler Zauber: Hokuspokus.
Rabbis, Muftis, und auch Pfaffen
Sind, wie wir, nur “nackte Affen”
Bloß, dass sie “Gespenster” sehn
Und in lustigen Gewändern gehn.

Dem Ferkel haben sie nichts vorgemacht:
Es hat sie alle ausgelacht...

2.

Και για να μην νομίζει κανείς από σας
«Όποιος δεν ξέρει το Θεό είναι χαζούλης!»
Να σας πούμε ένα μυστικό
(Μπορείτε να το πείτε και σε άλλους):

Η πίστη στο Θεό πάνω στη Γη
είναι ψευτομαγεία: άμπρα καντάμπρα
Ραβίνοι, μουφτήδες και παπάδες
είναι σαν και μας «γυμνές μαϊμούδες»
Μόνο που βλέπουνε «φαντάσματα»
και φοράνε περίεργα ρούχα 
Το γουρουνάκι δεν το παραμυθιάσανε
γέλαγε μαζί τους.

3.

Κανείς λοιπόν να μη νομίζει από εσάς
πως: «Αν δεν ξέρει το Θεό είναι λαπάς!»
Εμείς το μυστικό αυτό το ξεσκεπάζουμε,
(και, όπου θέλετε, μαζί πάμε και το μοιράζουμε):

Όλες στη Γη τη στρογγυλή επάνω οι θρησκείες
είναι λογάκια φοβερά και ψεύτικες μαγείες
.Κάθε ραβίνος και παπάς και όλοι οι μουφτήδες
«γυμνά πιθήκια» σαν εμάς είν’ οι καταφερτζήδες.
Είναι που καταφέρνουνε «φαντάσματα» να βλέπουν
και βάζουν εύθυμες στολές για να μας επιβλέπουν.
Το γουρουνάκι δεν μπορούν να κοροϊδέψουν τέλεια
–μαζί τους ξεκαρδίζεται στα γέλια...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2014)

Η μετάφραση του δόχτορος είναι εξαιρετική (:upz:) και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται παρεμβάσεις, ωστόσο ως πάσχουσα από μανιώδη λεξιλογίτιδα δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στην ποιηματοπρόκληση και έκανα κι εγώ κάποιες προτάσεις - ελπίζω να μην βαρέσει πολύ ο ντοκ:

Κανείς λοιπόν να μη νομίζει από εσάς 
πως: «Αν δεν ξέρει το Θεό είναι λαπάς!»
_Θα σας πούμ' το μυστικό
(κι ας μη μείνει πια κρυφό)_:

Όλες στη Γη τη στρογγυλή επάνω οι θρησκείες
είναι _κορακίστικα_ και ψεύτικες μαγείες
Κάθε ραβίνος και παπάς και όλοι οι μουφτήδες
«γυμνά πιθήκια» σαν εμάς είν’ οι καταφερτζήδες.
Είναι που καταφέρνουνε «φαντάσματα» να βλέπουν
και _μασκαράδες ντύνονται (ή: «κι αστεία ρούχα βάζουνε») _ για να μας επιβλέπουν.
_Το γουρουνάκι όμως παιδιά δεν τα χάφτει όλ' αυτά
–τους κοιτάει και γελά, «αχαχαχαχαχαχα!»..._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2014)

Μη φοβάστε να πείτε τη γνώμη σας, δεν δαγκώνουμε! 

Παλ, επειδή χαίρομαι που δεν θα κάνω εγώ την τελική επιλογή, θα ήθελα απλώς να βοηθήσω με κάποιες παρατηρήσεις:

Το τέλος με το γουρουνάκι «_Το γουρουνάκι όμως παιδιά δεν τα χάφτει όλ' αυτά // –τους κοιτάει και γελά_» μου αρέσει. Νομίζω πως το αχαχαχά δεν χρειάζεται αν θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε την ανισομετρία που έχει και στο γερμανικό.

Το «_μασκαράδες ντύνονται_» δεν είναι λάθος, όμως ο «μασκαράς» έχει στα ελληνικά μια έντονη αμφισημία που δεν υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο.

Το «_κορακίστικα_» νομίζω ότι δεν είναι η σωστή απόδοση του Hokus Pokus εδώ. Από τις προτάσεις του λεξικού, η σωστή απόδοση θα ήταν κτγμ το «αμπρακαντάμπρα» καθώς η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι εννοεί πως οι ιερωμένοι μιλάνε με/για μαγικά, όχι ότι μιλάνε μπερδεμένα.

Στο πρώτο τετράστιχο, το «_θα σας πούμ' το μυστικό_» μου φαίνεται ότι κάνει χασμωδία. Και οι δύο στίχοι (3ος-4ος) μικραίνουν κτγμ υπερβολικά και χάνεται το μέτρο. Όμως, μου αρέσει η λύση «_ας μη μείνει πια κρυφό_»· απλώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να μακρύνει λίγο ο στίχος. Προς το παρόν, δεν βρίσκω λύση. (Πόσο να μακρύνει; Ε, όσο οι δύο πρώτοι, περίπου.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2014)

Περιορίζομαι σε κάποιες μικροαλλαγές για το μέτρο και για τα μέτρα μου. Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να γίνει πιο δυνατό το τελευταίο δίστιχο. Το «μαζί τους ξεκαρδίζεται στα γέλια» μπορεί και να σημαίνει «όλοι μαζί», όχι σε βάρος τους. Εγώ έβαλα σύνθημα δικό μου στο τέλος επειδή δεν μπορούσα να το βασανίσω. 



Κανείς λοιπόν να μη νομίζει από σας
πως «Αν δεν ξέρεις το Θεό, είσαι λαπάς!».
Εμείς αυτό το μυστικό το ξεσκεπάζουμε,
(και, άμα θέλετε, πάμε και το μοιράζουμε):

Όλες στη Γη τη στρογγυλή επάνω οι θρησκείες
δεν είναι παρά λόγια, μαγείες, μαγγανείες.
Κάθε ραβίνος και παπάς και όλοι οι μουφτήδες
«γυμνά πιθήκια» σαν εμάς είν’ οι καταφερτζήδες.
Είναι που καταφέρνουνε «φαντάσματα» να βλέπουν
και βάζουνε χαζοστολές για να μας επιβλέπουν.
Το γουρουνάκι δεν μπορούν να κοροϊδέψουν όμως.
Τους βλέπει, ξεκαρδίζεται --- δεν θα περάσει ο τρόμος!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο πρώτο τετράστιχο, το «_θα σας πούμ' το μυστικό_» μου φαίνεται ότι κάνει χασμωδία. Και οι δύο στίχοι (3ος-4ος) μικραίνουν κτγμ υπερβολικά και χάνεται το μέτρο. Όμως, μου αρέσει η λύση «_ας μη μείνει πια κρυφό_»· απλώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να μακρύνει λίγο ο στίχος. Προς το παρόν, δεν βρίσκω λύση. (Πόσο να μακρύνει; Ε, όσο οι δύο πρώτοι, περίπου.)


Να βρούμε ένα τραγούδι να το τραγουδάμε για να καταλάβουμε το μέτρο, λέω. Στην αρχή είχα σκεφτεί «Το ξέρουμε εμείς το μυστικό (και μην το κρατήσετε κρυφό)» αλλά δεν είχα μουσικό χαλί να δημιουργήσω () και προτίμησα κάτι σε στιλ: τατατάτα τατατά, τατατάτα τατατά (σας φώτισα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2014)

Μου αρέσει η εκδοχή του Νίκελ. 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί, μάλλον είναι γιατί είναι πιο χιουμοριστική, αλλά μου φαίνεται πιο ήπια ενώ η αρχική εκδοχή που λέει ακριβώς τα ίδια μου μοιάζει σα να έχει μια γερή δόση κακίας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συνεισφορά! :)

Η μόνη παρέμβαση που μου έρχεται προς το παρόν είναι:

Και βάζουν ρούχα παρδαλά για να μας επιβλέπουν

Αν και ομολογώ ότι αυτό με τους μασκαράδες μου άρεσε περισσότερο - όχι λόγω της διττής σημασίας, αλλά δεν με χαλάει που υπάρχει και αυτή. :)
Μου άρεσε επειδή ακυρώνει τη σοβαρότητα των εντυπωσιακών και επιβλητικών ρούχων, και επειδή υποδηλώνει ότι δεν είναι πραγματικά αυτό που φαίνονται, αλλά ντύνονται έτσι μόνο επειδή παίζουν ένα ρόλο, ότι υποκρίνονται.

Επίσης θα μου άρεσε να κρατούσαμε κάπως αυτό το χόκους πόκους - ένα άμπρα κατάμπρα, ένα ξόρκι μαγικό, ένα κάτι τέλος πάντων.

Όσο για τον τελευταίο στίχο, είναι λίγο προβληματικός... το "να κοροϊδέψουν τέλεια" μου ακούγεται λίγο αφύσικο, η προσθήκη του "δε θα περάσει ο τρόμος" μου φαίνεται ότι αλλάζει πολύ το κλίμα προς μια κατεύθυνση που δεν θέλω (προτιμώ να μείνουμε στα γέλια και να μην περάσουμε στην "αντίσταση", που είναι προοίμιο της επίθεσης), η εκδοχή της Παλάβρας μου αρέσει αλλά θα ήθελα κάτι άλλο στη θέση του "αχαχα". Ε ναι, είμαι υπερβολικά απαιτητική.

Θα βάλω εδώ χύμα ως υλικό ακατέργαστο μια ημιτελή εκδοχή δική μου, χωρίς ρίμα αλλά με μέτρο, που είχα ξεκινήσει να κάνω πριν λίγους μήνες. Βασιζόταν σε μια πρόχειρη παλιότερη μετάφραση, την οποία τελικά αντικαταστήσαμε επειδή ξέφευγε πολύ από το πρωτότυπο:

Η πίστη στο Θεό δεν είναι λογική,
θυμίζει παραμύθι και ξόρκι μαγικό.
Ραβίνοι και παπάδες είναι άνθρωποι απλοί
μόνο που εκείνοι βλέπουν φαντάσματα παντού
και ντύνονται παράξενα, με ρούχα παρδαλά.
Εμείς δεν τους πιστεύουμε, γελάμε για καλά!


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2014)

Εδώ με προβληματίζει το "βλέπουν φαντάσματα παντού", το οποίο θεωρώ συνώνυμο του ότι πάσχουν από μανία καταδίωξης. Αυτό θέλει να πει το κείμενο ή το ότι οι εκπρόσωποι των θρησκειών πιστέυουν σε ανύπαρκτα πράγματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2014)

Το γερμανικό χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη Gespenster σε εισαγωγικά, που σημαίνει φαντάσματα. Δες εδώ και τις αγγλικές αποδόσεις. Δεν ξέρω αν με τη χρήση των εισαγωγικών εννοεί πνεύματα με τη γενικότερη έννοια.


----------



## Themis (Feb 7, 2014)

_Υπόμνηση:_ Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς η Αόρατη υποσχέθηκε ότι δεν θα δείρει ο Δόκτορας έναν πατενταρισμένο αγερμάνιστο σαν εμένα.

Κανείς να μη νομίζει από εσάς
πως «Αν δεν ξέρει το Θεό είναι λαπάς!»
Το μυστικό εμείς θα σας το πούμε
(κι άμα το μάθουν κι άλλοι θα χαρούμε):

Αμπρακαντάμπρα, ξόρκια και ψευτιές
στη Γη μας είναι οι θρησκείες - να τις κλαις.
Τι παραπάνω είν’ από εμάς όλοι οι παπάδες,
ραβίνοι και μουφτήδες; Μασκαράδες!
Αλλόκοτα ενδύματα φοράνε
κι όλο γι’ απόκοσμες σκιές μας τσαμπουνάνε.

Το γουρουνάκι γέλαγε μαζί τους
- κακό της κεφαλής τους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2014)

Ας προσθέσω και την επόμενη πρόταση, που έφτασε στο ηλεκουτί μου με ηλεμήνυμα από επισκέπτη της Λεξιλογίας (η Αόρατη θα έχει πολλές καλές ιδέες για να διαλέξει):

Αγαπητέ Δόκτορα,

σήμερα έπεσα πάνω στη συζήτηση που έγινε στη Λεξιλογία για το ποιηματάκι από το γερμανικό βιβλίο "Wo bitte geht's zu Gott?, fragte das kleine Ferkel" και δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό ν' ασχοληθώ κι εγώ μ' αυτό:  

Μη σου περάσει η σκέψη τώρα
χωρίς Θεό πως πίσω είσαι
να μάθεις κάτι ήρθε η ώρα
και τη σιωπή σου αν θέλεις λύσε!

Στον κόσμο αυτό είν' οι θρησκείες
τρικ, ψευτοκόλπα και μαγείες
μουφτής, παπάς ή και ραββίνος
όπως κι εμείς μαϊμού κι εκείνος.

Φαντάσματα να δουν μπορούνε
κι η πλουμιστή στολή τούς πάει,
το γουρουνάκι δεν γελούνε
αυτό μαζί τους πλάκα σπάει!

Κώστας


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2014)

Είχα σκεφτεί, αν έβρισκα το χρόνο, να προσπαθήσω κι εγώ να κάνω μια πιο πυκνή απόδοση από την #4. Μετά τις δυο τελευταίες συνεισφορές μού έχει κοπεί κάθε όρεξη. Εδώ ευτυχώς ισχύει το αντίθετο από το νόμο του Γκρέσαμ («τα κακά νομίσματα εκτοπίζουν τα καλά»).


----------



## Themis (Feb 9, 2014)

Ξανακοιτάζοντας εκ των υστέρων αυτό το ποιηματάκι, θα απομόνωνα τρία βασικά ζητήματα (στα οποία εγώ δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, γιατί δεν ξέρω καθόλου γερμανικά):

_Αντιστοιχία στις ποιητικές φόρμες – _Έχουμε και μια σποραδική ανισοσυλλαβία, έχουμε και το κοφτό τέλος. Ίσως αυτά θέλουν να θυμίζουν κάποιο γνωστό γερμανικό τραγουδάκι, ποιος ξέρει; Οπωσδήποτε, δεν τίθεται θέμα μηχανικής μεταφοράς στα ελληνικά. Απλώς χρειάζεται να έχει κάποιος μια εικόνα της ποιητικής ροής του πρωτοτύπου και μετά, αν δεν την ακολουθήσει, να ξέρει τι είναι αυτό που δεν ακολουθεί και γιατί δεν το ακολουθεί. Σε τυπικό επίπεδο, η αντιστοιχία μπορεί κάλλιστα να οδηγεί σε απόκλιση.

_Λειτουργία κάποιων γερμανικών εκφράσεων στα ελληνικά_ – Αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν ο «πίθηκος» ή η «μαϊμού» λειτουργούν στα ελληνικά. Ίσως θέλει να πει κάτι σαν «πλάσμα του Θεού», το οποίο βέβαια δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα. Νομίζω ότι, αν ήθελα οπωσδήποτε να το αποδώσω, θα έλεγα «ζωάκια σαν εμάς». Εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε το «γουρουνάκι» μου φαίνεται να λειτουργεί. Υποθέτω ότι θα εννοεί «ακόμα κι ένα μωρό παιδί». Αν στα ελληνικά μάς χρειαζόταν οπωσδήποτε ο ζωομορφισμός, νομίζω ότι θα λέγαμε «αρνάκι», ή το πολύ-πολύ «κατσικάκι». Ίσως το πρόβλημα να ξεπερνιόταν κάπως αν λέγαμε: «_Ώς και_ το γουρουνάκι».

_Αντιστοιχία στην αντιθρησκευτική στάση_ – Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ζήτημα ουσίας, το οποίο θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή. Όταν ξέρουμε πόσο οι Έλληνες βρίζουν και «γαμούν» και μύρια άλλα τις φιγούρες και τα σύμβολα της θρησκείας, και πόσο οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν το κάνουν, νομίζω ότι απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου να έχουμε στην ελληνική μετάφραση την παραμικρή άμβλυνση σε σχέση με το πρωτότυπο. Θα επρόκειτο για σοβαρό μεταφραστικό _λάθος_. Αν σταθούμε δηλαδή στην τυπική αντιστοίχιση των εκφράσεων, το αντιθρησκειόμετρο της ελληνικής μετάφρασης μόνο περισσότερα γράδα μπορεί να δείχνει, όχι λιγότερα. Το _πόσο_ περισσότερα είναι βέβαια ανοιχτό ζήτημα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2014)

Themis said:


> Ξανακοιτάζοντας εκ των υστέρων αυτό το ποιηματάκι, θα απομόνωνα τρία βασικά ζητήματα (στα οποία εγώ δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, γιατί δεν ξέρω καθόλου γερμανικά):


Ακόμη πιο σημαντικό: το ποιηματάκι συνδέεται με το βιβλίο.



Themis said:


> _Αντιστοιχία στις ποιητικές φόρμες – _Έχουμε και μια σποραδική ανισοσυλλαβία, έχουμε και το κοφτό τέλος. Ίσως αυτά θέλουν να θυμίζουν κάποιο γνωστό γερμανικό τραγουδάκι, ποιος ξέρει; Οπωσδήποτε, δεν τίθεται θέμα μηχανικής μεταφοράς στα ελληνικά. Απλώς χρειάζεται να έχει κάποιος μια εικόνα της ποιητικής ροής του πρωτοτύπου και μετά, αν δεν την ακολουθήσει, να ξέρει τι είναι αυτό που δεν ακολουθεί και γιατί δεν το ακολουθεί. Σε τυπικό επίπεδο, η αντιστοιχία μπορεί κάλλιστα να οδηγεί σε απόκλιση.


Εμένα δεν μου θύμισε κάποιο τραγουδάκι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Ίσως πρέπει η μεταφράστρια να ζητήσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες από τον συγγραφέα. Στα υπόλοιπα, συμφωνώ.



Themis said:


> _Λειτουργία κάποιων γερμανικών εκφράσεων στα ελληνικά_ – Αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν ο «πίθηκος» ή η «μαϊμού» λειτουργούν στα ελληνικά. Ίσως θέλει να πει κάτι σαν «πλάσμα του Θεού», το οποίο βέβαια δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα. Νομίζω ότι, αν ήθελα οπωσδήποτε να το αποδώσω, θα έλεγα «ζωάκια σαν εμάς». Εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε το «γουρουνάκι» μου φαίνεται να λειτουργεί. Υποθέτω ότι θα εννοεί «ακόμα κι ένα μωρό παιδί». Αν στα ελληνικά μάς χρειαζόταν οπωσδήποτε ο ζωομορφισμός, νομίζω ότι θα λέγαμε «αρνάκι», ή το πολύ-πολύ «κατσικάκι». Ίσως το πρόβλημα να ξεπερνιόταν κάπως αν λέγαμε: «_Ώς και_ το γουρουνάκι».


Το γουρουνάκι είναι ένας από τους δύο βασικούς ήρωες του βιβλίου (το άλλο είναι σκαντζοχοιράκι). Επίσης, ο πίθηκος είναι σαφής αναφορά στον άνθρωπο ως «γυμνό πίθηκο» (υπάρχει και σχετική εικονογράφηση).



Themis said:


> _Αντιστοιχία στην αντιθρησκευτική στάση_ – Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ζήτημα ουσίας, το οποίο θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή. Όταν ξέρουμε πόσο οι Έλληνες βρίζουν και «γαμούν» και μύρια άλλα τις φιγούρες και τα σύμβολα της θρησκείας, και πόσο οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν το κάνουν, νομίζω ότι απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου να έχουμε στην ελληνική μετάφραση την παραμικρή άμβλυνση σε σχέση με το πρωτότυπο. Θα επρόκειτο για σοβαρό μεταφραστικό _λάθος_. Αν σταθούμε δηλαδή στην τυπική αντιστοίχιση των εκφράσεων, το αντιθρησκειόμετρο της ελληνικής μετάφρασης μόνο περισσότερα γράδα μπορεί να δείχνει, όχι λιγότερα. Το _πόσο_ περισσότερα είναι βέβαια ανοιχτό ζήτημα...


Ως προς αυτό, το συγκεκριμένο, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους μεταφραστικά θέματα.


----------



## Themis (Feb 9, 2014)

Όσα ξέρουν όσοι ξέρουν δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις συμμετοχές!

Θα αφήσω την επιλογή στη διακριτική ευχέρεια της μεταφράστριας, και όταν κυκλοφορήσει το βιβλίο θα σας ενημερώσω!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 20, 2014)

Κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο Πώς πάμε στο Θεό, παρακαλώ; 



Με το ποιηματάκι:



Και με θερμές ευχαριστίες σε όλους τους Λεξιλόγους που βοήθησαν:


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Καλοτάξιδο! Περιττό να πω ότι η Λεξιλογία θέλει ένα τουλάχιστον gratis, το οποίο θα μελετήσει με προσοχή αφού, όπως λέτε, «το βιβλίο έχει περιγραφεί και σαν "Η περί Θεού αυταπάτη του Richard Dawkins για παιδιά"». Προτείνω επίσης στη σχετική ιστοσελίδα να φροντίσετε να βάλουν τον τίτλο με κάθε ακρίβεια, ως προς το σωστό ερώτημα και ως προς τη στίξη. Πάω να ακούσω τι είπε ο Φύσσας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2015)

Η Ένωση Αθέων καλωσορίζει τον Μάικλ Σμιτ-Σάλομον στην Αθήνα.



> Η Ένωση Αθέων σας προσκαλεί στις 17.05.2015 και ώρα 12:30 στο Polis Art Cafe, Πεσμαζόγλου 5, Αθήνα (πάνω από τη Στοά του Βιβλίου), στην:
> 
> - Παρουσίαση του παιδικού -και όχι μόνο- βιβλίου "Πώς πάμε στο θεό, παρακαλώ; ρώτησε το μικρό γουρουνάκι" του Michael Schmidt-Salοmοn σε εικονογράφηση Helge Nyncke, που εκδόθηκε από την Ένωση Αθέων σε μετάφραση Βασιλικής Κοϊτσάνου.
> - Προβολή του ντοκιμαντέρ "Ελπίδα Άνθρωπος" (υποτιτλισμένο στα Ελληνικά από την Ένωση Αθέων) διάρκειας 45 λεπτών, όπου παρουσιάζεται το ίδρυμα Giordano Bruno και οι δράσεις του. Το ίδρυμα έχει αθεϊστική-ουμανιστική δράση σε όλο τον κόσμο.
> ...


Φαντάζομαι ότι θα μπει και στην ιστοσελίδα της Εν.Α. σύντομα, αλλά είπα να ενημερώσω, μην με προλάβει άλλος!
Εννοείται ότι θα χαρούμε πολύ να δούμε όλους τους Λεξιλόγους και ιδίως όσους συνέβαλαν με τον ιδρώτα του εγκεφάλου τους στην ολοκλήρωση του πονήματος!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2015)

Μίκαελ δεν πρέπει να είναι; Τώρα το πρόσεξα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2015)

Μίχαελ (όπως ο Σουμάχερ)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2015)

Και όπως ο Μίχαελ Έντε, κι έχω διαβάσει ένα σωρό βιβλία του πανάθεμά με. Ευχαριστούμε γιατρέ μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Η Ένωση Αθέων καλωσορίζει τον Μίχαελ Σμιτ-Σάλομον στην Αθήνα.


Αύριο έχουμε την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου, στις 12:30 στο Polis Art Cafe, Πεσμαζόγλου 5, Αθήνα (πάνω από τη Στοά του Βιβλίου). Περιττεύει να επαναλάβω ότι θα χαρώ πολύ να δω τυχόν Λεξιλόγους που θα θελήσουν να έλθουν. 

Μια διόρθωση μόνο σχετικά με την αρχική ανακοίνωση, δεν θα έχουμε ταυτόχρονη μετάφραση αλλά διαδοχική (και όχι επαγγελματική). 
Διόρθωσα και τον Μιχαλάκη να μην κακοποιείται το ονοματάκι του.


----------

